# does getting an iud hurt?



## libbymarks198

i am looking at my options of BC atm as i hate what i am on, and was thinking minera (iud) sounds perfect, but i am so scared that it is going to hurt me, has anyone had this before and did it hurt?


----------



## A_Z

Apologies in advance for the novel! I had an IUD for a few years and loved it as BC.

The pain varies from person to person, but generally the actual insertion feels like mild to severe cramping. The good news is that with a doc who's experienced inserting them, it only takes a minute or two for the whole process. 

They insert the speculum, then put a sort of clamp in place to hold your cervix (this sounds painful but it's really not). Then depending upon your doctor and what you want, you may get a shot of local anesthetic in your cervix. My doctor told me the shot hurt worse than the insertion, but a lot of women are really glad they had the local, because then the actual insertion doesn't hurt. Then the doctor will insert a thin rod to measure your uterus. For me, without the local, this felt like a short, sharp cramp, but it was over very quickly. After that they insert the IUD, which feels like the measuring rod, but lasts for a bit longer because they need to get the placement right. For me it was quite painful, but it took less than 30 seconds. Not bad at all.

Afterwards I had pretty bad cramps for a few days, but nothing I couldn't deal with. If you get an IUD without hormones, it might make your menstrual cramps worse for a few months. If you get it with hormones, it will probably decrease the intensity of your menstrual cramps overall.

If you want more information, there's a great livejournal community dedicated to IUDs. https://iud-divas.livejournal.com


----------



## libbymarks198

oh thank you so much!! I am so nervous about getting it done, wish i just got it put in when i had my D & C because then i would not of felt a thing...


----------



## A_Z

You're welcome! 

Also, if you've been pregnant before, even if you had a miscarriage, the entire process will be much easier. I realize this may be a sensitive topic, but I just wanted to to put that out there.


----------



## Unicus

I had one in before TTC and it didnt hurt as such, it just felt like period pain. when i had it out it hurt even less and was over in about 30 seconds. I got pregnant straight away then I had another put back in after my daughter was born and again, it just felt like period pain. I would reccoment them to anyone, I love mine! :) and both times I have had it my periods stop too so no more annoying monthlys lol :D
We are WTT at the moment but i'm totally confidant that when we are ready to try everything will go just as smoothly with the removal of the iud as it did last time and I hope I'll fall pregnant as quickly as last time too :) x


----------



## libbymarks198

argh i cant decide to im such a sook when it comes to pain, i really want the one that has no hormones so i can get my cycles back to normal and then when i take it out there wont be all that time mucking around


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I had a copper IUD and the insertion was a piece of cake. Just a tiny pinching feeling, didn't even make me wince, and then for a couple of hours I felt something like really mild menstrual cramps. Mirena has hormones in it and I don't react well to hormones, that's why I got the copper. It gave me horrific menstrual cramps and really heavy bleeding each month, so I had it removed after about a year, but then I"ve never been pregnant which apparently makes it much worse. My sister uses Mirena and it caused her periods to go away altogether, and she really likes it, so I guess it's different for everyone. I didn't want to risk any more hormones because they tend to make me depressed and moody and kill my sex drive. I've used LadyComp for about two years now and I love it, though it's not for everyone. It tells me when I ovulate, when my period is due when I'm not fertile and all that, so when I'm ready I can also use it to TTC if we want to! Plus I don't have to worry about any foreign objects or chemicals, I just take my temperature each morning and it does the rest. Sorry, kind of rambled on there lol


----------



## Pippy1437

I have had my IUD for almost 5 years and I love it! There was just a little cramping putting it in and spotting for a few weeks after. But in 5 years I haven't had a real period...including no period pain! I recommend it :)


----------



## purplerat

I have the mirena (having it out this week in order to TTC) and it wasn't painful, though I have already had a child so things are a bit more "stretchy" down there.

It was fine for the first 6 months but since about September last year I get lots of pain in my left and feel sick leading up to my period, I also get Migranes. I can't handle the pill either - I don't think artificial hormones agree with me x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Ive not long had mine out and had it for over a year. it was the best option for me. it was just like period pain and as soon as it was done it had practically gone, just a bit of a dull ache. it doesn't take long and the only prob i had was the doc had trouble getting a hold of my cervixs x

p.s oh and i had no bleeding at all when it was put in unlike others get x


----------



## Niki

I'm not trying to scare you but my god I had endless trouble with my copper IUD!!! worst choice I had ever made! I had to have it taken out as I had constant cramps EVERYDAY ALL DAY..but like some ladies have said already that the pain varies from person to person my mum had the copper IUD and she had no probs what so ever.. if you use tampons it may be a little easier for them to insert it.. if you feel that something isnt right down there when you have it put in then your body may have rejected it.. that was part of my problem the nurse said I could of pulled it out myself.. good luck and take someone with you if you want to my OH came with me :) also try not to tense up because it will be difficult for them to insert it. xx


----------



## Mummyjessie

I agree with all of the above TBH. I was advised to take a couple of painkillers before going in to help with the mild discomfort. I have had 3 coils now back to back ( the last 2 Mirena ) and am due to have mine out in Nov to TTC. Would recommend to anyone as they are so good at their job!


----------



## libbymarks198

i still havent decided lol, i have an appointment on tuesday so will talk with my doctor about it and see what she says... thank you all so much for your help


----------



## Felixa

I've had 2 coils put in. The first one was copper, as I didn't want to have chemicals, due to a family history of high blood pressure and heart disease, and personal history of migraines. I also have irregular periods, and did not want to cover this up in case anything was wrong.

The insertion was like a sharp cramp - I did find it a bit painful - I should have taken some paracetemol before the appointment. My periods were heavier than before and a couple of times I had terrible cramps. But I didn't mind this too much. However I then had a period that went on for 4 months. Bad enough, but also knock-on effects for my sex life!

I went to the GP - I'm glad I got a male GP as I think he panicked and sent me for lots of tests which I might not have got from someone more experienced! Anyway, the hospital didn't find anything, but suggested that I go on the Mirena. It has a lot lower amount of hormones than the pill or implants or injections, as it only needs to release them to the local area, so even with my history, the docs were happy for me to have this.

Anyway, this one did not hurt so much. I'm pretty sure I took some ibuprofen before they did it as I had been for an ultrasound that morning. I had some spotting after it was put in, and light periods for a couple of months. I haven't had any periods for over a year now. I thought I would miss them, but I don't. And I can start trying to conceive as soon as I get it removed.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## noshowjo

well i have the mirena now , but im getting it out next week . it hurt like hell getting it in , and iv had 2 babies but , i also have endometriosis so thats prob why it hurt me more . 
im getting it out to ttc , but i would of got it out anyway , i bleed for like 3 weeks with out stop , and for some one with endo like me its a night mare xx


----------



## A_Z

There was an article published just the other day in _Wired_ about the history of the IUD. https://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/07/ff_iud/?pid=6094

It goes into why the IUD had a bad reputation for years, what makes it such a good method of birth control, and how it's gaining in popularity again. It's a US-centric article, but still interesting.


----------



## newmommy23

I have a mirena, and to be honest I was not happy with the pain at insertion...but they do sometimes give you a local shot...I feel like that would have helped! The first night was very crampy, but after that it was all fine. Been bleeding for awhile though =/ I've had it for 6 weeks and I have been spotting on and off since I got it. They say that is normal though


----------



## libbymarks198

thank you so much for all the help ladies, I chickend out and ended up getting the pill, I am happy with my decision and am just glad that i am no longer on the depo hopefully will get back to my normal size :)


----------

